# Stock Lockscreen looking mod for Apex?



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone done a framework modification to make the lockscreen of Apex 2.0 RC actually look like stock gingerbread? I'd like it to use the Clockopia font and be left aligned just like a Nexus. It would be nice if it was also tinted like the stock screen.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't modified the clock/font, but I did swap back in the stock lockscreen images without a problem. Just need to grab the zz_moyt_jogtab png's and the zz_moto_gradient_bg.png from the stock framework-res. Here's a guide on how to do it with ninjamorph:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/g...how-theme-gb-lockscreen-using-ninjamorph.html

Modifying the clock font and alignment is probably done via one of the xml files, which are a little more work to edit.


----------

